# Where to move to - 130K Budget



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi all.

I have been here now since December 2012 and have lived in the following locations.

Dubai Marina
Bay Central Tower
1 Bed
70k per year

Palm Jumeriah
Shoreline Apartments
Large 1 Bed
110k per year 

Now presently living..
Dubai Marina
Skyview Tower
2 Bed
120k per year

We haven't lived in Skyview tower long, but have already agreed to move out after 6 months instead of the agreed 12 months. The Estate agent have been terrible, and have been unable to supply us with all documentation from the landlord (who doesn't live in the UAE) for us to register our contract with Ejari. On top of this, the landlord has now advised he is wanting to sell, so rather than wait we decided it would be for the best.

To be honest, it should work in our favor as rentals may be a little cheaper and easier to come by towards the end of June (when we have to move out)? Unless I am wrong with that assumption?

We are annoyed to have to move again, and although the apartment is lovely the building is in a bit of a mess due to change in management, lack of funds etc etc. Also its probably 30% noisier than our previous apartment in the Marina and isn't the best when we now have a 6 month old son.

So enough of the rambling on about the past, now looking forward! For upto 130k per year where would you put your money? We love the Marina but starting to think that with the little one, somewhere further out would be better unless we can find somewhere decent and more secluded for our budget.

We like the idea of the springs but it can be a real mixed bag out there of good and bad villas. Also not to sure about the costs for Dewa as I have heard some horror stories.

Sports city is a possibility but know very little about it, and when its going to properly finished (canal residence to be specific)

Further out you have Remraam, and we liked the look of the apartments we viewed but it seems very isolated with very little going on there. Anyone know much about it.

I know there are a number of different communities in Dubai Land. Is there any villas within our budget out there or will it be strictly apartments? No issues with the latter, we just want to stick with this budget.

Any thoughts and advice would be greatly welcomed.

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Try the other end of the Marina (on the SZR side), once you get used to the mosque after a week or so, it's fairly quiet. Now that they blocked off the u-turn at the end of the bridge, we don't get any of the JBR traffic clogging up the roads. That said, if you want to drive to JBR or Marina Mall yourself, it's not so great, but both are walkable in 10 minutes most of the year plus there's a massive Choithrams which is now mostly empty too.

I've got a 6 month old too, my wife loves it because she can go for walks every day, either over to JBR, round the Marina or take the Metro bridge across to JLT.

Most of the buildings will be in your budget too.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Try the other end of the Marina (on the SZR side), once you get used to the mosque after a week or so, it's fairly quiet. Now that they blocked off the u-turn at the end of the bridge, we don't get any of the JBR traffic clogging up the roads. That said, if you want to drive to JBR or Marina Mall yourself, it's not so great, but both are walkable in 10 minutes most of the year plus there's a massive Choithrams which is now mostly empty too.
> 
> I've got a 6 month old too, my wife loves it because she can go for walks every day, either over to JBR, round the Marina or take the Metro bridge across to JLT.
> 
> Most of the buildings will be in your budget too.


Cheers for the advice!

My wife is the same, loves going out for walks and the convenience of it all. 

I am a fan of that side of the Marina and seem to remember viewing a nice apartment in Zumurud tower (i think). Are there any over that way to avoid at all costs?

Where our apartment overlooks is the bridge next to Skydive Dubai and from 9pm till maybe 3am you constantly hear cars burning over there at full tilt. On top of this, I think the seals in our windows are knackered. Even on a quite day it sounds like the windows are open when its actually shut.

Also the slight downside of moving further out would be the need to buy a 2nd car. Some places are just too isolated.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Avoid Manchester Tower for sure. Some of the others like Marina Pearl, Marina Park, The Belvedere and one with an Arab name are a bit dated but the rest are mostly fine.

You do get some traffic noise on the bridge next to Zumurud but it tends to just be the cars and motorbikes with loud exhausts that you hear.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

the Greens - though not much of an updated idea on what 130K gets you currently
Heard good things about Motor City as well.


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

You will easily find a nice 3 or even 4 bed villa in Mirdif for that budget, but it seems like Mirdif would be too quiet for you. Good place for young families though and one of the more pleasant malls in the city on the doorstep.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions, much appreciated.

Not really checked motor city, but checked close by in sports city. Definitely room for improvement there, but would be happy to take a gamble as we'd be staying long term.

Mirdif is a good shout, but not viewed the residential areas round there yet (love the mall though). I heard its pretty noisy over that way with the flight path for the airport? Also, don't large villa's automatically attract large utility bills?


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone have feedback of Remraam?

We viewed and liked the apartments, but concerned about the development (or lack of it). They are supposed to be building a Geant and Coffee shop there (little details I know), but just having something there would make it appeal a little more.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

1919 said:


> Anyone have feedback of Remraam?
> 
> We viewed and liked the apartments, but concerned about the development (or lack of it). They are supposed to be building a Geant and Coffee shop there (little details I know), but just having something there would make it appeal a little more.


Some mates of mine live there and they love it, quiet and out of the way, easy access to 611 (and 311), if you want to party it's not the place mind you.


----------



## 1919 (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheers. Yeah absolutely not a party area and to be honest I'm getting past that scene now. Any nights I do go out are arranged long in advance (sign of getting old!

It's pretty cheap out there though. Was curious if that was anything more than just the location? 

Anyone know much about JVC


----------



## Bondo2 (Sep 3, 2013)

I am moving to Dubai soon and was thinking about Springs and JVC. Anyone have an idea if 130K would get me a 2 bedroom town house ?
What about utility costs for that case (electricity, water specially with a small garden, etc..)


----------

